

Ask HN: Recommended community/forum software? - Hisoka

I'm looking for any open source forum software, but something that looks modern, and clean. Not like Invision, or PhpBB. Any recommendations?
======
declancostello
vBulletin has run a lot of big forums and finding someone who has experience
skinning it should be easy.

also, <http://vanillaforums.org/>

------
dmarinoc
Not exactly what you're looking for, but it's a really good solution:
<http://osqa.net>

As a user I prefer an stackoverflow clone instead of a typical forum

------
pavel_lishin
Well, any forum can be skinned to look nice.

I've always been a fan of vBulletin, but I have no idea what's available now.

------
pestaa
I've been researching this area lately too, I wanted something like MyBB but
with better internals.

